# Have you eaten with your hands?



## Zwiefel (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, technically, "hand." 

I have some good friends who typically do no use utensils to eat, so when I dine with them, I try to practice eating with my hand. I discovered that I had an unfounded bias about this. It's actually a complex skill, particularly to be graceful. Hambugers/fries/etc.? obviously easy (well, with two hands hamburgers are easy). How about rice? curry? or dosa and chutney? stewed lentils? The list of wet dishes with small ingredients goes on rather extensively.

Any one else have experience with this?

Also: yay waterbowls!


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 29, 2014)

i tend to use whatever is easier, I will be at a restaurant with my wife and she will be trying to get at something difficult with utensils while I just pick it up with my hands :biggrin:


----------



## Lizzardborn (Apr 29, 2014)

I even eat crepes and some types of bread with fork and knife. Cannot think of any other way. 

Even though in my country there is saying that "poultry fish and women should be touched only with hands".


----------



## XooMG (Apr 29, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> I even eat crepes and some types of bread with fork and knife. Cannot think of any other way.
> 
> Even though in my country there is saying that "poultry fish and women should be touched only with hands".


How do you guys urinate?


----------



## echerub (Apr 29, 2014)

XooMG said:


> How do you guys urinate?



Just drop your trousers and let loose? 

After all, if you don't really care where the stream goes...


----------



## larrybard (Apr 29, 2014)

Ethiopian food -- one of my favorites -- is traditionally eaten without utensils.

Basically, most of the food tends to be of stew-like consistency, and one tears off a piece of injera (bread resembling a large sourdough pancake) and scoops up a mouthful of the other food. Delicious.


----------



## echerub (Apr 29, 2014)

Love Ethiopian food. So tasty. Really easy to scoop up the food with injera and eat. Not sure I'd enjoy the experience so much if I didn't have the injera to nicely pick/scoop and pack everything though.

Last time I ate Ethiopian with some buds, I got some strange looks from a few other patrons. Took me a few moments to realize why: I was eating with my left hand. My hands were clean, and I was sitting on the left-side of the table (which means I turn to the right to be part of the conversation), so I just continued doing so even after I figured it out.

Generally not good to go lefty when eating foods that are hands-on though


----------



## larrybard (Apr 29, 2014)

echerub said:


> Love Ethiopian food. So tasty. Really easy to scoop up the food with injera and eat. Not sure I'd enjoy the experience so much if I didn't have the injera to nicely pick/scoop and pack everything though.
> 
> Last time I ate Ethiopian with some buds, I got some strange looks from a few other patrons. Took me a few moments to realize why: I was eating with my left hand. My hands were clean, and I was sitting on the left-side of the table (which means I turn to the right to be part of the conversation), so I just continued doing so even after I figured it out.
> 
> Generally not good to go lefty when eating foods that are hands-on though



I think that's true of several countries in Asia (e.g., India), the Middle East and Africa. But in the U.S. (rather than visiting those countries) that doesn't stop me, especially since I'm left-handed (and not particularly well coordinated -- though I don't think if I tried using my right hand the food would necessarily wind up in my nose).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 29, 2014)

lots. i dont like it.

moving food into your mouth with your hands feels like an awkward mess to me. i spent a month in malaysia. rice with your hands is downright weird. with gravy laden food..weird and messy.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm with you Boom. Another pet peeve I have is eating while standing. Sure a dog or burger at the park is fine but kills me trying to enjoy something hot and well prepared off a food truck, festival or banquet standing up eating. 




boomchakabowwow said:


> lots. i dont like it.
> 
> moving food into your mouth with your hands feels like an awkward mess to me. i spent a month in malaysia. rice with your hands is downright weird. with gravy laden food..weird and messy.


----------



## rami_m (Apr 29, 2014)

Little bit out of topic. But I miss Sudanese/ Ethiopian food from where I grew up. I think the texture of these foods are different when eaten by hand. It somehow taste better.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 29, 2014)

larrybard said:


> I think that's true of several countries in Asia (e.g., India), the Middle East and Africa. But in the U.S. (rather than visiting those countries) that doesn't stop me, especially since I'm left-handed (and not particularly well coordinated -- though I don't think if I tried using my right hand the food would necessarily wind up in my nose).



Also a lefty here...which makes learning to do it right-handed all the more awkward. 

It's not something I'd generally do around my uhhhh....western friends...not sure what term to use here. Would make them feel weird, I think. But when in someone else's home....seems appropriate. Also a good chance to learn/appreciate.


----------



## echerub (Apr 29, 2014)

Big +1 for ambidexterity


----------



## erikz (Apr 29, 2014)

Lefty (writing, cutting) but for any other stuff I use my right hand... The result of kindergarten terrorism....


----------



## ecchef (Apr 30, 2014)

If I needed to eat with my hands to avoid breaking custom and offending people, I would; but I wouldn't reject appropriate Western or Eastern utensils in favor of it. For foods that are traditionally eaten with the hands, no problem. 

[video=youtube;UxB-H6f3crY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxB-H6f3crY[/video]


----------



## Talim (Apr 30, 2014)

It depends on the food and the mood. Some food are more enjoyable using your hands like when eating seafood. It's easier to peel a shrimp or crab or to pick out bones out of the fish with your hands. What's interesting is that some cultures you have to use certain fingers to pick up the food whereas where I grew up you can use all of your fingers to pick up the food, which is usually accompanied with rice, and then you use your thumb to move the food into your mouth.


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 1, 2014)

Like any good well bred lady of hillbilly origin, I can most definitely eat with my hands. Rather gracefully too I might add. 

I had to laugh while reading through this thread, it made me think of when my husband and I first met. Long story short, we met on an online game and got married 2 days after meeting face to face. While at breakfast the morning after we got married, I ordered a fruit bowl and some scrambled eggs. When the food came I started eating the fruit, picking it up with my hands, not thinking anything of it. Then I grabbed my fork to eat the eggs and he let out this huge sigh with a great big cheesy smile planted on his face. I asked why he was smiling so cheekily and he says to me, "this is the first time I've seen you use a utensil to eat with!" LOL the look of relief on his face was priceless. 

I hadn't given it much thought until that moment but everything we ate until then was eaten at my house and did not "require" a utensil to eat it. 

I cannot use chopsticks though.....


----------



## Mrmnms (May 1, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> Like any good well bred lady of hillbilly origin, I can most definitely eat with my hands. Rather gracefully too I might add.
> 
> I had to laugh while reading through this thread, it made me think of when my husband and I first met. Long story short, we met on an online game and got married 2 days after meeting face to face. While at breakfast the morning after we got married, I ordered a fruit bowl and some scrambled eggs. When the food came I started eating the fruit, picking it up with my hands, not thinking anything of it. Then I grabbed my fork to eat the eggs and he let out this huge sigh with a great big cheesy smile planted on his face. I asked why he was smiling so cheekily and he says to me, "this is the first time I've seen you use a utensil to eat with!" LOL the look of relief on his face was priceless.
> 
> ...



You would fit right in with my family. My wife's...not so much


----------



## Zwiefel (May 1, 2014)

Awesome.



Erilyn75 said:


> Like any good well bred lady of hillbilly origin, I can most definitely eat with my hands. Rather gracefully too I might add.
> 
> I had to laugh while reading through this thread, it made me think of when my husband and I first met. Long story short, we met on an online game and got married 2 days after meeting face to face. While at breakfast the morning after we got married, I ordered a fruit bowl and some scrambled eggs. When the food came I started eating the fruit, picking it up with my hands, not thinking anything of it. Then I grabbed my fork to eat the eggs and he let out this huge sigh with a great big cheesy smile planted on his face. I asked why he was smiling so cheekily and he says to me, "this is the first time I've seen you use a utensil to eat with!" LOL the look of relief on his face was priceless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asteger (May 4, 2014)

Eating rice with various sauces or dal, etc, with hands - yeah, it's awkward and takes some skill. Not sure how true it is but, like with using a mortar&pestle instead of a blender, people like to say food tastes better that way. Me, I disagree because I'm too focused on not making a big mess rather than enjoying the taste.


----------



## LKH9 (May 4, 2014)

The Malays here still eat rice with their bare hands, which I find disgusting. Yes, it does take some technique, particularly in pushing the rice into your mouth, your thumb is the key. It was taught to me by a Chinese teacher when I was still schooling.

Ever heard of the fruit Durian? 99.9% people here eat it with their hands, I'm the only weird guy eating it by sticking a sharp fork into the seed. The civilized way to eat? I find it disgusting to mesh the fruit with my fingers.


----------



## echerub (May 4, 2014)

Oh, but durian is a different beast altogether - not everyone eats it to begin with 

I just spoke with an old friend earlier today who came back (briefly) from abroad. I asked him about eating with his hands in India and he just shrugged and said it's no big deal. No big mess, nothing - even with curry on rice. Just eat like everyone else and enjoy it.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 5, 2014)

Asteger said:


> Eating rice with various sauces or dal, etc, with hands - yeah, it's awkward and takes some skill. Not sure how true it is but, like with using a mortar&pestle instead of a blender, people like to say food tastes better that way. Me, I disagree because I'm too focused on not making a big mess rather than enjoying the taste.



Exactly my experience


----------

